# ESOL or IELTS?



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

Hello, I need some help about to demonstrate my knowledge of the English language in order to get my ILR or SET(M) this year. I'm not a native English speaker or a highly skilled immigrant so I need to do an English test before applying for my ILR. I'm not sure what the difference between the ESOL or IELTS test are, as well as to what level of English I need. I've checked this UK Border Agency | Demonstrating your knowledge of language and life in the UK link and it says I need the ESOL entry level 3, so does that mean I'm required to have that level of English for my application? Can I do a IELTS instead to prove my English knowledge, and if so, what's the level for IELTS?

My partner and I have been reading the Border Agency website to get answers but we're still pretty confused. On top of that, I'll need to pass the Life in the UK test, but that's another topic.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

cts27 said:


> Hello, I need some help about to demonstrate my knowledge of the English language in order to get my ILR or SET(M) this year. I'm not a native English speaker or a highly skilled immigrant so I need to do an English test before applying for my ILR. I'm not sure what the difference between the ESOL or IELTS test are, as well as to what level of English I need. I've checked this UK Border Agency | Demonstrating your knowledge of language and life in the UK link and it says I need the ESOL entry level 3, so does that mean I'm required to have that level of English for my application? Can I do a IELTS instead to prove my English knowledge, and if so, what's the level for IELTS?
> 
> My partner and I have been reading the Border Agency website to get answers but we're still pretty confused. On top of that, I'll need to pass the Life in the UK test, but that's another topic.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Here is the link to UKBA approved English language tests:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/new-approved-english-tests.pdf


----------

